# Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi lấy lại nụ cười tự tin tỏa sáng, duyên dáng



## csevenan (14/11/19)

Cười hở lợi là khuyết điểm về mặt thẩm mỹ của nụ cười mà khá nhiều người gặp phải. Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi là kỹ thuật nha khoa nhằm can thiệp vào răng, nướu để khắc phục tình trạng nụ cười bị hở lộ nướu, giúp nụ cười đẹp, duyên dáng hơn.




Phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi được áp dụng cho những ai gặp phải tình trạng cười hở lợi và có nhu cầu khắc phục. Phương pháp phẫu thuật nụ cười hở lợi có thể giúp điều trị cho tình trạng lợi bị hở lộ nhiều hoặc ít khi cười, tình trạng lợi phì đại, hoặc mất cân đối về tỉ lệ giữa răng và lợi.
phẫu thuật hở lợi là giải pháp giúp khắc phục triệt để tình trạng hở lợi khi cười khiến nụ cười kém thẩm mỹ. Biện pháp can thiệp chỉnh sửa cười hở lợi phẫu thuật sẽ cho phép giải quyết hiệu quả các khuyết điểm do nguyên nhân răng, nướu lợi, môi hoặc xương hàm.
Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi được thực hiện an toàn, mang lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao, không để lại sẹo xấu. Thời gian thực hiện phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ cười hở lợi nhanh chóng, chỉ khoảng 30-60 phút.
Đặc biệt, so với phương pháp chữa cười hở lợi không cần phẫu thuật, phẫu thuật chữa cười hở lợi giúp khắc phục hoàn toàn khuyết điểm hở lợi khi cười mà hiệu quả duy trì vĩnh viễn, không phải thực hiện lại. Bạn hoàn toàn tự tin với nụ cười duyên dáng cũng như cơ hội mới về công việc, tình yêu trong cuộc sống.


----------

